# Silent Uninstall of Adobe Acrobat 6



## MrLunchBox (Dec 29, 2011)

Greetings,

Finally I had to create an account because I could not find what I was looking for or if I did could not make it work for my needs. I am having to re-learn batch files.

I have to push a batch file with our deployment tool to silently remove Acrobat 6 and all its updates. The code below works on my test machine even if one of the updates are not there.

Here is the help I need and if possible briefly explain what your suggestion will do (so I can further read into it and learn)

I have no problem pushing out the batch file as is but I noticed that it has no intelligence/error checking/notifying

Basically I would like to not neccessarily be told that there is an error but any error/sucess information be sent to a txt file.

For example

MSIEXEC.exe /uninstall APPLICATION /quiet /norestart
If successful,error or whatever send output to >> \\SERVER\uninstall-logs\%computername%-%username%.txt

I would like for each step to capture the information and pass it to a txt file so I can review any issues if they were present.
This of course would be a silent deployment job.

Your help will be greatly appreciated.


```
TaskKill /IM acrotray.exe
TaskKill /IM acrobat.exe
TaskKill /IM acrodist.exe

REM This will remove Adobe Acrobat and Reader 6.0.6 Update
MsiExec.exe /uninstall {AC76BA86-0000-7EC8-7489-000000000606} /quiet /NORESTART

REM This will remove Adobe Acrobat and Reader 6.0.5 Update
REM MsiExec.exe /uninstall {AC76BA86-0000-7EC8-7489-000000000605} /quiet /NORESTART

REM This will remove Adobe Acrobat and Reader 6.0.4 Update
MsiExec.exe /uninstall {AC76BA86-0000-7EC8-7489-000000000604} /quiet /NORESTART

REM This will remove Adobe Acrobat and Reader 6.0.3 Update
MsiExec.exe /uninstall {AC76BA86-0000-7EC8-7489-000000000603} /quiet /NORESTART

REM This will remove Adobe Acrobat and Reader 6.0.2 Update
MsiExec.exe /uninstall {AC76BA86-0000-0000-0000-6028747ADE01} /quiet /NORESTART

REM This will remove Adobe Acrobat 6.0.1 Standard
MsiExec.exe /uninstall {AC76BA86-1033-0000-BA7E-000000000001} /quiet /NORESTART
```


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

MrLunchBox said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Finally I had to create an account because I could not find what I was looking for or if I did could not make it work for my needs.


What stopped you from creating an account to help other people here?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I believe this is what you are looking for.
http://www.robvanderwoude.com/redirection.php


----------



## MrLunchBox (Dec 29, 2011)

Squashman - thank you for tanking the time to assist.



> What stopped you from creating an account to help other people here?


I am a member of a couple of forums but on/off do go to assist. Now I have a family and have been a little busy even to the point that on one forum was asked to reconsider the status I held if I could not keep up with a level of responses.

Anyways. I am familiar with redirection and how it works, however, it fails to give me for than what I need for my purpose.

Example
TaskKill /IM acrobat.exe >> "C:\Documents and Settings\9\Desktop\SCRIPT-RESULTS\%COMPUTERNAME%-%USERNAME%.TXT"
The above will create a text file in the folder with the following
SUCCESS: The process "Acrobat.exe" with PID 5604 has been terminated.

If the same was run and acrobat was NOT running there would be no text file, however, the dos prompt window would give the following error
ERROR: The process "acrobat.exe" not found

Also if I used the re-director the following
MsiExec.exe /uninstall {AC76BA86-0000-7EC8-7489-000000000606} /quiet /NORESTART >> "C:\Documents and Settings\9\Desktop\SCRIPT-RESULTS\%COMPUTERNAME%-%USERNAME%.TXT"

I get the following message if that update was not installed.
T h i s a c t i o n i s o n l y v a l i d f o r p r o d u c t s t h a t a r e c u r r e n t l y i n s t a l l e d .

If the update was installed I do not get any information of any success.

I would like to capture both success and failure. I was thinking of using the errorlevel but I can't seem to get it to work

Dang I thought I click on post reply yesterday.

Thank you


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Re read that link I gave you.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I will give you a hint.

```
command >> file 2>&1 	[b]Append both standard output and standard error of command to file[/b]
```


----------

